# HERCULES SHOW and MEET



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Many on here will have read about the great time a number of us recently had meeting up with Winger at a pub in London.

*The 2009 UKBFF MR HERCULES* will take place in the centre of *Colchester on Sunday 25 October*. Quite a few on UK-M will be competing.

Doors open to the public at 2 pm and the pre-judging and show commence as a "run-through" at 3 pm.

*We're proposing that any attending who wish should get together at lunchtime in one of the excellent nearby hostelries or restaurants before going on to the show, and possibly get together again after.*

If anyone is arriving the night before and want to meet up we could do that too.

There are some good value hotels right nearby in the town centre.

I'll be there with the Hercules crew, Dan Dsahna is planning to come down from Northumberland and several other members are going to attend.

*Who else would like to make it? And where would they like to meet? Nandos, the Red Lion, or..?*

It'd be wise for those attending to get a £15 ticket in advance as they're selling well: call Scott or Karl on 01206 573737.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I will be there and can probably make it for Lunch... will have to skidaddle pretty soon after though to get back home... probably... I dont know Colchester at all so will go with the flow as to where everyone wants to meet... but will be looking for food though...!!

So Prodiver... how will I know its you..


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe...

OK let's start a list - copy and paste from the latest post and add your name:

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Would love to come but working at 10pm and its too far away for me to get back in time blady hell!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Come on,get your fcuking name down:thumb:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

would love to come but have a fear of seeming non existent to the " bigger boys " ha ha , na jokes not to far from me so i might make an appearance if thats ok?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> would love to come but have a fear of seeming non existent to the " bigger boys " ha ha , na jokes not to far from me so i might make an appearance if thats ok?


Course it is! We had a great friendly time in London and will do again! Add your name...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> I will be there and can probably make it for Lunch... will have to skidaddle pretty soon after though to get back home... probably... I dont know Colchester at all so will go with the flow as to where everyone wants to meet... but will be looking for food though...!!
> 
> So Prodiver... how will I know its you..


Are you going to be heading through from London?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still debating it as have wedding the day before but it's an easy drive so very tempted. If there are tickets left by payday i'll get one


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Probability for me since it's only down the road from Chelmsford.

If you're lucky Pat i'll do my meerkat impression again.

:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Add your names, people, if you're likely to come in case we have to make reservations...


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Stoke on Trent!

Anyone passing this way? Could do with halving the fuel costs, especially if a night out is involved, but I would say a possible! Will chat to the wife tomorrow!

Sounds good though and would be nice to put faces to names!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Willie said:


> Are you going to be heading through from London?


I should change the location info under my avi I guess... will be travelling from Kent up the m20 to m25 then up Essex...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Am considering coming, it all depends on the trains really...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Am considering coming, it all depends on the trains really...


Can you and Matt squeeze unto his Smart?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Am considering coming, it all depends on the trains really...


Hope you can make it darren


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Still debating it as have wedding the day before but it's an easy drive so very tempted. If there are tickets left by payday i'll get one


Go on Beks... you know you want to... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll have a chat to the mrs and see if I can get a pass:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Can you and Matt squeeze unto his Smart?


Yes, but his attendance depends on whether or not he's on call.


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

I shall not risk the journey given my health at the moment, my stomach is not strong enough and the thought of that journey is for me this year a bit much to contend with..

I hope you all have fun though..

Andrew


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Add your names, people, if you're likely to come in case we have to make reservations...


Alas Pro-diver I will be travelling back from the Universe at Southport.....


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

ill be there it all be good to meet some uk-m members ill be catching the train from saxmundham suffolk, passing ipswich,if anybody whanted to join me let me no

lee


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

got 2 tickets already for me and a friend.staying over sunday night too at george hotel i think its called that anyway


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone else interested who is in Staffordshire?? Fancy splitting fuel costs???


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jsb said:


> Prodiver
> 
> Dsahna
> 
> ...


The George is good - and about 50 yards from the venue...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Yes, but his attendance depends on whether or not he's on call.


I'm in charge of the rota - there are some benefits to being team lead 

The Big Bear and I can definitely fit into the smart together - and we can get another short **** like d4ead in the boot if he folds up small :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

M_at said:


> I'm in charge of the rota - there are some benefits to being team lead
> 
> The Big Bear and I can definitely fit into the smart together - and we can get another short **** like d4ead in the boot if he folds up small :lol:


Great - add your names!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got a pass from my good lady, so I'll be there


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff luke:thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Anyone else interested who is in Staffordshire?? Fancy splitting fuel costs???


Not sure if i can get the pass mate but if i can i'm in Stourbridge... not Staffordshire i know but its on the way...

I'll need a bit of time to work on the pass though so if you get another offer take it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

What's with the passes? Told the boy i'm going, and that i was probably going to take his car :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Beklet said:


> What's with the passes? Told the boy i'm going, and that i was probably going to take his car :lol:


Yes but your the girl in your relationship therefore you decide when you get laid!

If we through our weight around you can guess what happens


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

If anyone needs a lift and lives between Bristol and Colchester I'll be going there and back same day so just give me a shout


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Goose and i will be there


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cheese said:


> Yes but your the girl in your relationship therefore you decide when you get laid!
> 
> If we through our weight around you can guess what happens


Pfffft... I just told the mrs the show is on the 25th... she knew the deal... (also I am married and have been for so long that sex is just a memory... :lol: well perhaps a bit stronger than a memory...)


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

told the mrs i'm going and got sex great stuff she wants a baby, so she jumps on me usually other way tho.

heard george is good i think pob recommended it also.

and can fall on kerb outside night club drunk and be on hotel doorstep great stuff


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

let u know nearer time

i wil try to make it etc etc


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be there!

Im surprised you havent put my name down all ready Paddy!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I've added all the fairly sure people so far - but everyone else please copy and paste the list and add your own name.

And don't forget to book tickets from the Hercules on 01206 573737 as they're selling fast.

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I live just down the road - so I will be there !

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

See you there ladies


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

i'll be there competing try and say hi to as many of you as I can depending how im feeling on the day but after the show im going to stuff my face and get smashed! :beer: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tickets have been ordered for me and Flexo


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I`ll def be making that small trip down the road Paddy

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

is any 1 staying down and seeing the night out till the end?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

pob80 said:


> is any 1 staying down and seeing the night out till the end?


Dan Dsahna and I will be around Pob...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pob80 said:


> is any 1 staying down and seeing the night out till the end?


Not sure I will be there too late, but I wont have to leave too early neither...  it is a long drive home though... but I will be a brave boy ( :tongue: DB)...


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> Dan Dsahna and I will be around Pob...


 good man i'll be out till all the bars close every where :beer:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Still no fooker from staffordshire


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

whats the food situation like during the show... is it byo or can we get stuff there??


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Greyphantom said:


> whats the food situation like during the show... is it byo or can we get stuff there??


 no food really onsale in the venue apart from protein bars im guessing and the abbundance of rice cakes every where but its located right in the high street with food places all around and a mcdonalds and pizza hut opposite the venue


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cheers Pob... will make it a cheat day then...  oh and bring the shakes and stuff of course...


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

I wouldn't mind getting over sometime but it's too short notice for me as I'd have to hop on a plane. Some other time though.


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

pob80 said:


> good man i'll be out till all the bars close every where :beer:





Prodiver said:


> Dan Dsahna and I will be around Pob...


Il be about guys, will be up for some drinkage.

Win your class Pob and i might even buy you a pint. :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

If there's a pre-contest meet up 12-2pm-ish then I'll come, although probably head back before the show.

Don't forget everyone the clocks go back that weekend...

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Bermondse1 said:


> If there's a pre-contest meet up 12-2pm-ish then I'll come, although probably head back before the show.
> 
> Don't forget everyone the clocks go back that weekend...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up re the clock change... didnt know that...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Still no fooker from staffordshire


Wouldnt let a small thing like travelling get in the way man pete:wink:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll be a sad absantee Patirck as I will be sailing round Europe somewhere.

Look forward to a January meet up though with me V1.2 in attendance.

Hope you make it a good one lads.

All you people complaining about travelling, Zara last time made it from Edinburgh and I got down from Newcastle, so man up lads!!!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

pob80 said:


> good man i'll be out till all the bars close every where :beer:


im staying at george so will be there till kicked out and im off work monday


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

any ideas on times and places for meeting for dinner and a bevvy before show starts

anyone

thats dinner being 12ish not teatime/dinner to the beta's that get those little things mixed up


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Lunch at 12 sounds good... as long as theres plenty of meat I am usually good to go... if there is an addy with a post code so I can plug it into the gps that would be good... (also whats the parking like at the venue...?)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll check street parking times in a day or two, but it being Sunday afternoon there should be free parking on the High Street itself, on Head Street and North Hill.

Otherwise there are multi-storey car parks a few hundred yards' walk to the west and south of the venue:

Liquid & Envy

131 High Street

Colchester

CO1 1SP

Opposite the venue is the famous Red Lion, a mediaeval yard pub, hotel and dining rooms which could be a good meeting place. The George Hotel, 50 yards east, also has a good dining room.

There are plenty of eateries long the High Street, and Nando's is in Head Street.

We can gather people's preferences nearer the time...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds good PD... cheers for the info mate...


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

all sounds good keep us posted and thanks


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

So everyone getting geared up for the meet... (figuratively and literally I would think lol  )


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've dug out my tightest t shirts and massively upped the dose in readiness :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OK everyone who's coming please consider and say what they'd like to do about lunch and bevvies.

I suggest we congregate from 12:00 midday.

We can start in one of the town pubs and then go on to Nandos, TexMex, etc.

Or we can meet opposite the venue in the Red Lion and I could ask them to provide a big tray of bobybuilders' club sandwiches, for which we would all chip in, or everyone can order their own, but service might be slower.

Of course everyone is free to split and do whatever they like.

The venue doors open at 2pm and the show starts at 3.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Midday is good, something a bit more substantial for lunch would be nice as that would be good timing re meals for met at least... nandos sounds good (mmmm prego roll and 1/4 chicken with slaw... mmmm)... but I am up for whatever the majority are... is there going to be a range of exhibits/stalls this year... perhaps giving out free samples and the like...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I've dug out my tightest t shirts and massively upped the dose in readiness :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nandos x2:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The red lion/sandwich combo sounds good to me


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Midday is good, something a bit more substantial for lunch would be nice as that would be good timing re meals for met at least... nandos sounds good (mmmm prego roll and 1/4 chicken with slaw... mmmm)... but I am up for whatever the majority are... is there going to be a range of exhibits/stalls this year... perhaps giving out free samples and the like...


I'll check with Scott this afternoon what stalls etc will be there.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ticket is booked and i'll be driving up on the day. Seems i'm in the minority wanting red meat lol but as long as it's not veggie hippy food i'm happy


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im up for any meat tbh(food pat):laugh:as long as im full of protien im happy


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Just checked with Nandos. They don't take bookings.

They open at 12 midday on Sundays, and the rush starts 12:30 - 13:00.

They have a big table which they can add to.

So prob the best idea is to gather in Nandos from 12:00 for lunch and then go on to a pub after...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Ticket is booked and i'll be driving up on the day. Seems i'm in the minority wanting red meat lol but as long as it's not veggie hippy food i'm happy


Hey I am not prejudiced... red white pink dont matter to me pretty lady... plus the prego roll is a steak... :thumb:



Prodiver said:


> Just checked with Nandos. They don't take bookings.
> 
> They open at 12 midday on Sundays, and the rush starts 12:30 - 13:00.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me PD... thanks for looking into the other stuff too mate...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool - nandos at 12 it is then!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll see you guys at 12 :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Google Nandos Colchester; you'll see it's on the west side of Head Street just down from the "top" of the High Street.

Almost next to Nandos is Church Street, leading to Balkerne Gardens, which is linked by a bridge from the actual Roman Balkerne gate to the car park on the west side of Balkerne Hill (marked in grey).

Near the top of the High Street on the north side is the car park (marked in grey) behind Williams and Griffin's department store; it's reached from the Middleborough roundabout at the foot of Balkerne Hill via St Peter's Street and Short Cut Road and has pedestrian access through to the High Street.

Parking may be possible if you arrive early in bays much of the length of the High Street as it's a Sunday. I'll check for time limits..!

Colchester is Britain's oldest recorded town and still has exactly the same Roman grid plan! Traffic goes south up North Hill, and north up Head Steet, and east down the High Street, past the Show venue half way along on the north side.

If you drive east down the High Street past the venue and need to get back to the top of it, you must get in the RH lane, turn south into Queen Street, go down to the roundabout, turn west along Southway, get in the RH lane and turn north up Headgate and into Head Street!

The middle of the grid plan is a huge pedestrian precinct of narrow streets and squares with some amazing mediaeval and Georgian buildings and the usual shopping outlets, some of which open on Sundays.

In the beautiful Elizabethan house Timperleys, now a clock museum, lived both William Gilberd, who wrote the first treatise on magnetism, and later William Harvey, who discovered the circulation of the blood. The great days of Britain, eh?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You swot pat:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> You swot pat:lol:


Arf, arf! :laugh:

I've lived in the borough of Colchester since I was 10!

It's a great town - famous garrison town too, so lots of Herc lifters are army, and we support our boys to the max!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

nandos 12 sounds good see you all there.

will keep an eye out on this thread if any changes

never been to a nandos,it does chicken everything dont it, thats all meaty goodness for me then. Mmm Mmm Mmmnn


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nandos also do steak.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

M_at said:


> Nandos also do steak.


MMMMMMMMMMM! Red meat! :wink:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love a good bit of meat.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Mmmmm meat.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Steak:thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

http://www.nandos.co.uk/contentright/flmenu1/FlashMenu1.html


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah the prego roll (steak) is soooo good... in fact I might have two... man now I am hungry...


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry prodiver ,guys i am not going to be able to make it i had tottaly forgot its the wifes birthday, its a totall bummer coz i really wanted to go ...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

another time lump:wink:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I think we forgive you - the wifes birthday isn't one of those you want to not be around for


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

lumpy said:


> sorry prodiver ,guys i am not going to be able to make it i had tottaly forgot its the wifes birthday, its a totall bummer coz i really wanted to go ...


No probs, lumpy. Next year maybe..?

Or for a birthday treat bring your wife to Constable Country - the magnificent Stour Valley a few miles north of Colchester - do an overnight at the George and bring her to Nandos and the Show.

(* keep the info on Constable Country to yourself - Dedham and Flatford are so lovely - we wouldn't want too many people swamping the area!)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Morning, chums!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Afternoon Mr Diver sir. How's you this fine day?

I'm off for shopping and lunch with my Sister and newly acquired Brother-in-law.


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont think i can make the pre-show food, but will have a free night so will be up for drinks after with anyone and everyone that wishes to join me, last bar in colchester closes about 3am.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Sorry Rob but I think a few of us are planning to head back before the night even starts!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

be a sunday dude every where shuts down at 1 the venue of the show the bars in the club staying open till 1 there and allso have silk road till the same time! Found out my class is on 1st at the 3 pm start so I will straight off stage over the road to have a pizza hut a shower then watch the rest of the show with a pint of magners and ice in hand


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You'll have to find us when you wander back pob! We'll keep a seat for ya.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

how long is the whole shebang supposed to go for? I for one wont be staying too long after the event as I have a 2 hour drive back and the mrs will be keeping warm for me...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pob80 said:


> be a sunday dude every where shuts down at 1 the venue of the show the bars in the club staying open till 1 there and allso have silk road till the same time! Found out my class is on 1st at the 3 pm start so I will straight off stage over the road to have a pizza hut a shower then watch the rest of the show with a pint of magners and ice in hand


And 3 lumps of ben n jerry's in the magners with a hot dog and a toblerone in the other hand

Hehe, pizza sounds great after the show mate. But if i end up doing it...wont be in the same class as you, i'll be on nearer the end of the show...so YOU'LL HAVE TO WAIT A FEW HOURS UNTIL THAT PIZZA BRO:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Off-topic, but Pob I saw your photos on FB earlier and you look great.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> how long is the whole shebang supposed to go for? I for one wont be staying too long after the event as I have a 2 hour drive back and the mrs will be keeping warm for me...


Why dont you go with your missus?

It is a family show. Scott runs fantastic shows and it will be a brilliant event!

Take your missus and have a nice day out, both of you together, then enjoy a good meal together after the show with everyone from uk-mk

Believe me, there is no way in hell that the competitors or people who have been dieting for 20 weeks so far for the british lol are gonna be going along to the hercules (the show just 1 week after the british title) and not enjoy themselves! The hercules will be fun fun fun! Time to EAT, RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW:thumb:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

im up for the whole dayer staying over, looking forward to it, drinks good show and plenty of good food


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Britbb said:


> *Why dont you go with your missus?*
> 
> It is a family show. Scott runs fantastic shows and it will be a brilliant event!
> 
> ...


Mate if only, she is just not into it tbh... plus with the two kids it makes it harder, especially as we cant bring them with us and have no reliable (actually any) babysitter... If it was a sat night then I would look at staying up there and partying hearty with all you big boys... sadly thats not the case... still there will be other opportunities... and dont worry, I will be partaking in the eating relaxing and enjoying...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate if only, she is just not into it tbh... plus with the two kids it makes it harder, especially as we cant bring them with us and have no reliable (actually any) babysitter... If it was a sat night then I would look at staying up there and partying hearty with all you big boys... sadly thats not the case... still there will be other opportunities... and dont worry, I will be partaking in the eating relaxing and enjoying...


I am in exactly the same boat as you mate although I've got a longer drive!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

bigbob33 said:


> I am in exactly the same boat as you mate although I've got a longer drive!


Lol I'm on my tod too seeing as the OH isn't into it at all...2 hour drive too, so can't stay late after theshow :sad:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah in that case greyphantom best prob come on your own and enjoy the food and show instead 

Have to say, whether am competing in it or not, the hercules is something i am really looking forward to!

Might even see if i can stay over on the sunday night at a hotel or wherever and then train on monday at the famous hercules gym as well, take a few photo's...see if gaz wants to come down as well hehe, if hes not still in bed unable to move with a swollen stomach from 16 tubs of ice cream and a whole 'english cheesecake company' strawberry cheesecake!

:beer:


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

pob80 said:


> be a sunday dude every where shuts down at 1 the venue of the show the bars in the club staying open till 1 there and allso have silk road till the same time! Found out my class is on 1st at the 3 pm start so I will straight off stage over the road to have a pizza hut a shower then watch the rest of the show with a pint of magners and ice in hand


I thought silk had a 2am licence these days on the sunday. Anyway regardless il be up for joining you for a magners and a lot of **** food.. after you win your class of course  .


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Current list of people attending:

Prodiver

Dsahna

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Add yourself to the bottom of this list please folks.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Paddy: me and the mrs might come and see you before hand for a cuppa! Looking at some houses in Colchester and i told her about yours so she is intrested to see the area!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Paddy: me and the mrs might come and see you before hand for a cuppa! Looking at some houses in Colchester and i told her about yours so she is intrested to see the area!


OK great! 

Dan and I will prob be compos mentis from about 10:00 - don't forget we're all meeting at Nandos at 12:00.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Paddy: me and the mrs might come and see you before hand for a cuppa! Looking at some houses in Colchester and i told her about yours so she is intrested to see the area!


dan there afew up for sale , other side of river in rowhedge, cheaper than them posh lot in wivvy lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> dan there afew up for sale , other side of river in rowhedge, cheaper than them posh lot in wivvy lol


cheers martyn. I'm guessing you are martyn from Hercules? I met you at the Portsmouth show as was sitting in front of you and paddy.

You competing this weekend still?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bump for this weekend.

It's also been brought to my attention the clocks *move back an hour* on sunday morning - so make sure you arrive at the right time!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> cheers martyn. I'm guessing you are martyn from Hercules? I met you at the Portsmouth show as was sitting in front of you and paddy.
> 
> You competing this weekend still?


yep thats me ..... and no wont be showing again i have retired am just enjoying my training and the down sizing


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> yep thats me ..... and no wont be showing again i have retired am just enjoying my training and the down sizing


Thats a shame. I never got to see you compete!

Hopefully see you Sunday with Paddy


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Evening all, just a quickie to say I will be attending with the beautiful and fab Kate1976 a good friend of mine who owes me a tenner now :lol:

I look forward to seeing you Adam and anyone else who knows me (mainly from MT) it will be a great show :bounce:

I hope to goodness this inspires me to crack on again!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this it'll be great to meet everyone!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup - i'm just hoping everyone will remember to turn up to or even find Nandos


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I can pretty much guarantee some turnout.

I have my route through South London planned in the SatNav already.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I am there... hoping to get in by about 1130 which will give me time to find a park near the venue and then nandos... hmmmmm nandos.... this will in all likelyhood be my last stint on the board before the show tomorrow (unless I managed to sneak on later to check in) so will see you all either at nandos (first one there should get a couple of tables together for about 15 or so) or at the show... bring it...!!


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Newbie here, will be there on Sunday so hopefully will get to meet some of you


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sinead said:


> Newbie here, will be there on Sunday so hopefully will get to meet some of you


Sinead/Welshy - where is the big picture of your avi???? Thats an awesome pic


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Wills, very kind of you to say 

I love these boots, I get past 5 foot with them on


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sinead said:


> Thanks Wills, very kind of you to say
> 
> I love these boots, I get past 5 foot with them on


You look totally different in this pic! Prob because your growling or something!

Just seen your new journal so subscribed


----------



## Sinead (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not entirely sure why I decided to growl at that point but hey ho ! LOL !


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OK! I'm sure we're all looking forward to getting together tomorrow! A number of local peeps not on UK-M are coming to Nandos and the show too. Fortunately Nandos has a big table for us and they can add tables if necessary.

To get a final idea of numbers, please update the list below if you can't come or want to add yourself:

Prodiver

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Unfortunately Dan can't make it from Alnwick. 

Paddy


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pop me on the list Pat - got my ticket waiting on the door for me since the postal strikes meant it wouldn't get to me in time :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Pop me on the list Pat - got my ticket waiting on the door for me since the postal strikes meant it wouldn't get to me in time :thumbup1:


OK! Done 

Anyone can copy and paste and update the list themselves BTW.

Prodiver

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Ak_88


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Prodiver

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Ak_88

Mickey lad (JSB's mucker)

looking forward to tommorrow bringing a mate too.Nandos will be selling out with the looks of things


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I gather some others are bringing friends and partners too. If you are, please add "+1" etc. to your name.

Some of us have already met and know each others' real names but, since most on UK-M doen't look a bit like their avatars(!), if you've not met anyone please don't hesitate to tell us your UK-M name and real first name!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am coming plus 2 - my sister and tinkerbella


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

OK Kate - added you all to the list:

Prodiver

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Ak_88

Mickey lad (JSB's mucker)

Kate1976 + 2


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Gutted I can't make this, but I'm sure you will all have a great time! I loooove Nandos aswell!

On another note, didn't realise so many from here were from Colchester and nearby, good stuff!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Jsb said:


> Prodiver
> 
> Greyphantom
> 
> ...


look just like i do in avi and i aint shy so will prob spot you lot a mile off and will approach, i will be fully dressed at this point tho


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and the Mrs (char) will be there.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

who is having a session in hercules monday morning


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jsb said:


> who is having a session in hercules monday morning


Dunno about Monday morning! Even Scott and Karl may not be in early after the Show..!

I should be there Monday about 5 pm.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Latest list:

Prodiver

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey + Char

Kate1976

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Ak_88

Mickey lad (JSB's mucker)

Kate1976 + 2


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i will be in in morning as have to set off home about 11/12 ish got to pick my lad up


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

You have me listed twice no worries just wanted to make sure you had proper numbers...

Kate


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Another update:

Prodiver

Greyphantom

Dan T

lumpy

JSB

Gainer (penciled in)!

Beklet

bigbob

Goose

S4m

Willsey + Char

dmcc

M_at

T Dan

Bermondse1

Ak_88

Mickey lad (JSB's mucker)

Kate1976 + 2


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Are there many car parks in the vicinity of the high street Pat?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Have a good time guys


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Are there many car parks in the vicinity of the high street Pat?


Plenty of car parks about mate.

If you cannot get parking on the high street,carry on to the end and take a right at the traffic lights onto queen street. Follow to the end and you have prior street on your left and a car park there. Also a car parkin and next to St Botolphs train station at the end of queen street.

Otherwise there is St Marys carpark located on Balkerne Hill just off of Southway and by the police station.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes - Google a map for CO1 1SP (Liquid and Envy) and see post No. 83 on this thread.

The Williams and Griffin car park is most convenient for Nandos and the Venue, St Mary's car park on Balkerne Hill is close to Nandos.

There's no parking restrictions in the High Street bays all day Sunday.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - Google a map for CO1 1SP (Liquid and Envy) and see post No. 83 on this thread.
> 
> The Williams and Griffin car park is most convenient for Nandos and the Venue, St Mary's car park on Balkerne Hill is close to Nandos.
> 
> There's no parking restrictions in the High Street bays all day Sunday.


do you know if george hotel as its own parking


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

JSB

You look scarily like Miles!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

who's miles


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jsb said:


> do you know if george hotel as its own parking


Says free parking for guests on its website.

Turn left off the High Street immediately after the hotel into George Street. (If it's a no entry turm L into the next street Maidenburgh St and come back round...)


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers mate see you tommorrow im off for night


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be there tomorrow guys, so please come and say Hi


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will be leaving shortly, armed with jelly dinosaurs 

If you see some bint with long blonde dreadlocks wandering around looking dazed and confused, please point me in the general direction of Nando's, thanks :thumb:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thats possibly was the worst venue ive ever been to i could only last an hour in there, i couldnt see nothing all standing in a nightclub.

pants.

sorry for the rant but it cost me 30 quid for me and the gf for an hour then we left,

from what little i could see the standard of competitors was very good.


----------



## Edd209 (Apr 15, 2006)

I managed just over an hour. too hot mum couldn't see a thing missed the people I had gone to see but wouldn't have seen them onstage as couldn't see the stage. Shame there was a large entry would have warranted a better venue. I was standing next to one competitors family whose children didn't have a chance in hell of seeing there dad onstage.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

IMO only thing that let the show down was the venue. Such a shame but doubt it will happen again.

I like the fact it was very casual with the bar at the back but the club just needed to be three times as big


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Anyone know any results?


What you need to know?

Inters over 90:

1st miles

3rd pob

superheavies:

1st dean mcternan

2nd dave talbott

under 100kg

1st lee spencer - was awesome and took overall

can't think of any other names!


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone know the classic class and u80 results??


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

hrfc said:


> anyone know the classic class and u80 results??


Lindsey Bruce won one of the classes bug can't remember what one

can't remember the classic winner but was a very tough class


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

cheers mate good news for lindsay winning u80 class :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

hrfc said:


> cheers mate good news for lindsay winning u80 class :thumb:


He was very good. One of the best conditioned athletes there


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Regarding the meet before the show.

Was a good turnout at nandos. Mostly all were there that said they would be.

Was good to meet everyone


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm just gutted it took me so long to find a parking space - must've driven around for a good half hour looking for somewhere so i didn't manage to order any food :ban:

Thought the show was very well run, although the lack of seating was a bit crap. Thankfully managed to find a seat for the evening show, but nearly 5 hours on my feet wasn't too fun!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

sean ferguson won the classics


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I only just got home but had a blast - thanks to everyone from here who was there and congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got in myself! Great day and fantastic to meet all the guys and girls from here! Although my next show may be a little nearer to home :lol:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> JSB
> 
> You look scarily like Miles!


2ND THAT!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Was a great pre show meet... all good blokes and blokesses... food was very nice (mmm nandos prego rolls)... Parking was a freaking nightmare to find... a few car parks were closed or had a 2 hour limit or were fricking expensive... found one after an hour though (free woo hoo)... Thanks to Prodiver for arranging and helping out with info for us all... excellent stuff mate... sorry didnt get to say good bye as you had disappeared when I headed off... cheers (oh and will post a thread with my thoughts on the show)...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> 2ND THAT!!!


maybe not with the skeleton face I had yesterday!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> maybe not with the skeleton face I had yesterday!!


Maybe again soon though!

Enjoy the rebound!

And Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Parking was easy - the car park I found only charged 50p!

And Nandos was good enough that we went back for 2nds


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

bigbob33 said:


> Just got in myself! Great day and fantastic to meet all the guys and girls from here! Although my next show may be a little nearer to home :lol:


Mate it took you a while to get home... I was home by 2145... (course I floored it as the mrs had her come home quick voice on when I called...lol....)



M_at said:


> Parking was easy - the car park I found only charged 50p!
> 
> And Nandos was good enough that we went back for 2nds


Mine was free in the end!!!... And I got ordered two lots when I first went up cos I knew I would go back... man thats some good food... JSB and his mate were raving about the mashed sweet potato...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

By seconds I mean at 7pm 

And yes the sweet potato mash is gorgeous.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

M_at said:


> By seconds I mean at 7pm
> 
> And yes the sweet potato mash is gorgeous.


Ohh... hehe... if I had the time it could have been on the cards...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Ohh... hehe... if I had the time it could have been on the cards...


I was remarkably tempted by the macho peas, though none of you would have enjoyed the aftereffects in such a confined space...:laugh:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

great day everyone.congrats to everyone who competed win or not well done.

everyone keeps saying i look miles, hopefully its a good omen so when i start competing i could look as good as him in physique too, you looked awesome miles well done.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oi where were the jelly dinosaurs??

In a lot of ways I liked the venue as it was fairly intimate but it really wasn't suited. And it's a shame that *some* people couldn't keep their gobs shut during the silence.

Nice to meet everyone at Nando's even though I didn't really get chatting to everyone and certainly didn't catch everyone's name.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dmcc said:


> *Oi where were the jelly dinosaurs??*
> 
> *
> *


She had them out and scoffed them while we were sitting down on the chairs mate near the break...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Biatch!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

At least we had the Pfeffernüse.


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone yesterday during my brief sojourn in Colchester. Sorry I couldn't stay for the show.

Was nice to put faces to names, and see the human side to everyone. They say the first impressions count, and I must say, everyone seemed oddly normal in real life compared to some of the outrageous postings seen on here. :thumb:

I can only think that the nursing staff must have made special effort to make sure everyone was sufficiently well medicated to be let out without supervision. :wacko:

Big thank you to Patrick for putting in all the effort to make the pre-show meet up happen, and sort tickets for people... :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Matt - And they were nice, too.

Paul - I had no idea you had to split until you left!! At least we've finally had that coffee now :lol: And I meant it, you look a lot younger than your years.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bermondse1 said:


> Was nice to put faces to names, and see the human side to everyone. They say the first impressions count, and I must say, everyone seemed oddly normal in real life compared to some of the outrageous postings seen on here. :thumb:


That's the first time I've ever been called 'oddly normal' :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey - I'm not drawing my pension just yet you know! I'm only 37! But thank you for the compliment...

Most impressed with your thighs, and Matt's calves!

Coffee gets ticked off, hug and snog still on the "to do" list....most disappointed I didn't get to indulge in serious tonsil tennis with anyone....although there were plenty of potential candidates around that table... :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OK - I'm buying shorter shorts for next time we meet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigBob, for instance :wub:



Seriously though, he's a gent and lovely to talk to.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bermondse1 said:


> Hey - I'm not drawing my pension just yet you know! I'm only 37! But thank you for the compliment...
> 
> Most impressed with your thighs, and Matt's calves!
> 
> Coffee gets ticked off, hug and snog still on the "to do" list....most disappointed I didn't get to indulge in serious tonsil tennis with anyone....although there were plenty of potential candidates around that table... :lol:


Im taken!!!


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

M_at said:


> That's the first time I've ever been called 'oddly normal' :lol:


With your fetish for all things StarBucks, you are squarely in the odd camp Matthew...you are only redeemed by the fact that your lisp is soooo cute!


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Im taken!!!


Are you sure you can't come over to the other side once in a while? It won't hurt...honest!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Damn you - I've trained so much of it out that most people don't notice.


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> BigBob, for instance :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, he's a gent and lovely to talk to.


I know - adorable isn't he? And a dental technician to boot...what more can a man ask for? Muscles and a perfect smile!


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

M_at said:


> Damn you - I've trained so much of it out that most people don't notice.


Ooops! Sorry. :sad:

I used to have one myself, as I'm very tongue tied, so I do tend to notice.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bermondse1 said:


> :sad:


No need for :sad: - you said it was cute :wub:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Bermondse1 said:


> Ooops! Sorry. :sad:
> 
> I used to have one myself, as I'm very tongue tied, so I do tend to notice.


Tongue tied... couldnt shut you up mate... :wink: :thumb: :thumb :

Was a great pre show though... all great blokes... I guess you missed JSB stripping down to his keks and showing us his all then... lol... awesome stuff... to be fair he looked way better than a few of the competitors...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You mean this...


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Tongue tied... couldnt shut you up mate... :wink: :thumb: :thumb :


 :lol: Most unusal for me - I'm normally such a shy and retiring soul, easily intimidated by blokes bigger than me...I must have fancied you...



> Was a great pre show though... all great blokes... I guess you missed JSB stripping down to his keks and showing us his all then... lol... awesome stuff... to be fair he looked way better than a few of the competitors...


I did alas...but through the wonders of Matt's technology I can share the moment...

Incidentally - did no one take a group pic at Nandos? Shame if they didn't...top bunch of girls, guys and gays...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Those sexy boxers hey... and to think Scott said shirts off... not clothes off... lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Bermondse1 said:


> :lol: Most unusal for me - I'm normally such a shy and retiring soul, easily intimidated by blokes bigger than me...I must have fancied you...
> 
> I did alas...but through the wonders of Matt's technology I can share the moment...
> 
> Incidentally - did no one take a group pic at Nandos? Shame if they didn't...top bunch of girls, guys and gays...


well I am pretty cute... :lol: :lol: Matts pic doesnt do it justice... was a pivotal moment in the comp mate... surely such a sight has not been beheld before...

I am not sure if many pics were taken... too much talking and eating going on...


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Darn...JSB looked pretty buff in that skintight top he was wearing...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll say this - clearly all the test hasn't caused any shrinkage, cos he got balls!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dmcc said:


> I'll say this - clearly all the test hasn't caused any shrinkage, cos he got balls!


LMAO... Scott said much the same himself...

BerMONdse... looked not bad without it too... few years and we should see another top competitor...


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive got a queerie, I dont want to sound ungrateful but, the woman who gave me my trophy told me i have a bag full of supplements for you. When I got it it was an empty bag with another pink bag inside that had 1protein bar, a 'small' tshirt and an EAS discount card, just wondering what was in everyones bags had in as it definitely wasnt the #bag full of supplements that was mentioned?!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You got a trophy? All I got was two sachets of whey! :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... Scott said much the same himself...
> 
> BerMONdse... looked not bad without it too... few years and we should see another top competitor...


I'm flattered by that, but it was all an illusion caused by me wearing a t shirt a size too small.... :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M_at said:


> You got a trophy? All I got was two sachets of whey! :lol:


You got two?? I just got one.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Choc Mint and Raspberry Ripple


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dmcc said:


> You got two?? I just got one.


I ended up with 3 or 4 cos everyone gave me theirs to "hold on to" till the end, but then didnt take them when they or I left... still the freebies were not as good as last year... loved that mini expo feel of last years show...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

M_at said:


> At least we had the Pfeffernüse.


Huh.....I said I'd have the dinosaurs, but no one asked for any, and you didn't offer me your sweeties either.....:laugh:



Greyphantom said:


> Tongue tied... couldnt shut you up mate... :wink: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Was a great pre show though... all great *blokes.*.. I guess you missed JSB stripping down to his keks and showing us his all then... lol... awesome stuff... to be fair he looked way better than a few of the competitors...


 :whistling:

He had great calves.... :thumb:



dmcc said:


> You got two?? I just got one.





Greyphantom said:


> I ended up with 3 or 4 cos everyone gave me theirs to "hold on to" till the end, but then didnt take them when they or I left... still the freebies were not as good as last year... loved that mini expo feel of last years show...


Pfft I didn't get ANY - they handed all the lads in front of me, freebies, and as I walked past they pulled back - happened at the Finals too - clearly I don't look like I even train :cursing: :crying:

Fine *sniff*, if you don't want me to try your products to see if I like them, I won't, I'll stick with what I know and bollocks to you!

/rant


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> :whistling:
> 
> He had great calves.... :thumb:


Sorry Beks, and lovely ladies of course... thats my antipodean upbringing showing I guess... lol...


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Beklet said:


> He had great calves.... :thumb:


He also knocked over the massive claymore when he jumped onstage :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I hope everyone who came enjoyed the day as much as I did! 

It was great meeting all who got to Nandos - sorry if we didn't get the chance to have a real chat...

The remarks about lack of seating at the show have been noted. But overall a lot of people like the proximity to the competitors and chance to mix with everyone.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers for all those comments. glad that pic makes my todger look a decent size.

felt a right t*t when someone told me i knocked a trophy pretty disrespectful that sorry everyone.

cheers paddy for going out your way to arrange us all meeting up. sorry didnt get to stay longer when saw you at gym in morning, had to shoot to pick my lad up.

i thought my gym was blood and sweat gym, enjoyed my session there. enjoyed the whole day shame we all didnt stay over for a drink that night. maybe next time


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jsb said:


> cheers for all those comments. glad that pic makes my todger look a decent size.
> 
> felt a right t*t when someone told me i knocked a trophy pretty disrespectful that sorry everyone.
> 
> ...


It was great to meet you, John - and well done for amusing everyone! :laugh:

Glad you liked the gym!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> It was great to meet you, John - and well done for amusing everyone! :laugh:
> 
> Glad you liked the gym!


next to see me on stage it will be amaze not amuse tho paddy:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jsb said:


> next to see me on stage it will be amaze not amuse tho paddy:thumb:


I believe you - go for it! :thumb:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> I believe you - go for it! :thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

has anyone got the full result 4 the herc show yet? thx


----------



## nads (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there - you seem to know alot about this show, just wondered if you knew who did the photography?

I competed but am struggling to find out how to get a professional photo of me 

Thanks


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

nads said:


> Hi there - you seem to know alot about this show, just wondered if you knew who did the photography?
> 
> I competed but am struggling to find out how to get a professional photo of me
> 
> Thanks


Amy from Hercules gym I believe did the photography. If you want to speak to her just call the gym. Number on the net!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

ak786 said:


> has anyone got the full result 4 the herc show yet? thx


Im sujre it will be on the ukbff website soonish!!!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

whats amy's facebook site is it amy h photography or something, she did tell me but was half cut, cant find it any where


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jsb said:


> whats amy's facebook site is it amy h photography or something, she did tell me but was half cut, cant find it any where


[email protected]

Thats her email


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jsb said:


> whats amy's facebook site is it amy h photography or something, she did tell me but was half cut, cant find it any where


Amy Hickey


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers lads


----------

